# Dovetail Joinery



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

I have researched to the point of information overload and need some help. I have some projects I want to complete requiring trough dovetail joints and I have been researching the best methods from by hand, templates and jigs. I am seriously considering the Porter Cable 4216 jig but would like to hear opinions from those with first hand experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

pm MTStringer on the board.....

his cabinet build is in the DYI section.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have that jig. The setup takes a little practice, but once you get the hang of it, it does a really nice job.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I really recommend the Leigh Super Jigs. Good instructions are a big part of learning to use any dovetail jigs, and Leigh makes the best instruction manual I've ever used.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I have that jig. The setup takes a little practice, but once you get the hang of it, it does a really nice job.


Agreed. It's the jig I use as well.


----------

